# P0160



## rathrock (May 16, 2006)

My 01 Nissan Pathfinder LE check engine light is on with P0160 code, according to Autozone. A couple of weeks ago, the P1135 code was registering, but this one has since cleared and has not returned. Now it's the P0160 code. Does anyone have any suggestions besides replacing the Oxygen Sensor 2 in Bank 2?

I just had both faulty intake timing sensors replaced last September. It cost me over $400! Could this be related, or is this a new problem?

Thanks!


----------



## smassey321 (May 27, 2005)

http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2002/NTB02-006.htm

I have the P0140 now. I am just going to change the rear O2 sensor and see what happens. The dealer would need to do the ECU reprogram so $$$. The O2s are $110 and look easy to change.


----------



## rathrock (May 16, 2006)

*Intake Timing Control Valve*

The Nissan dealership says that the Intake Timing Control Valve has failed and needs replacing. This will cost about $450.

Also, they say that the engine needs flushed ($150), which I am pretty sure is BS since we have changed the oil religiously every 3,000 miles.

Does anyone know anything about replacing the "Intake Timing Control Valve"?

Thanks!



smassey321 said:


> http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2002/NTB02-006.htm
> 
> I have the P0140 now. I am just going to change the rear O2 sensor and see what happens. The dealer would need to do the ECU reprogram so $$$. The O2s are $110 and look easy to change.


----------

